# Series 1 Bash Prompt to change time



## mgkall (Jul 14, 2004)

Newbie here. I have a Series 1 Philips HDR212 with a 120gb HD. It is not hacked in any way and it is also not subbed. I merely want to be able to correct the time of day occassionally instead of making a call to Tivo. I am trying to get a Bash prompt so I can use the settime command etc. I have the laptop connected to the serial port of the Tivo and I hit Enter and I get all the proper text about the CPU etc. I've read about typing in B and getting to a Bash but my Tivo just boots up normally at that point. I tried adding a boot parameter shondss=true and restarted the Tivo and same result, B just causes it to boot up normally. The software is 3.0.x something.

Can someone please give me the instructions I need to get to a bash prompt so I can fix the time of day. This should be easy and I'm sure I'm missing something simple. I am no Linux guy and I am no hacker, but I do work with computers everyday. 

Thankyou in advance for simple, no assumptions, instructions to get my bash prompt so I can correct time of day.
/Mark


----------



## SaintC (Oct 10, 2002)

Same question here. 

I have 3 old series one units that I use as glorified vcr's. Having the clock set correctly just makes it easier to transfer stuff from one player to another without missing the end, or recording too much. 

Anyway...I had read the same thing, made my own cable, get to the same spot as you...the point where you see all the info, but after you type in B, you cannot type in anything else, like settime. I think i may have read someone touching on the subject, and it sounded like we may need to remove the hard drives, install them on our computers, and either install some sort of software, or activate/deactivate something to make it work.

The pros here know what to do. Maybe they have answered this question too many times to bother with us. I have done searches, read too much that didnt help me. If I find the answer, I will revisit this thread. Hopefully, someone will show us mercy and post a response in the meantime.


----------



## mgkall (Jul 14, 2004)

I too also have 3 Series 1 Tivo's. I too have read tidbits all over the place about how to get to a bash prompt so I can fix the timeofday. But as we both experienced, there's still some details we are missing. Yes. I too have read that we might need to remove the harddrives and change some file, perhaps something called the author file and add something about bash in there. I have also read that maybe because I use an external modem (internal died), that this may kill the ability to get a bash prompt of the serial port. I just can't seem to get exact instructions. As you say, all the rest of the guys on the forum have probably answered this all too many times to help us, but I too wish someone would show us some mercy. I'm no Linux guru. I wish I was. The hacking many others are doing looks interesting, but for the moment, all I want to do is correct the studid time ! Here's hoping some kind soul will point us in the right direction.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

What about getting a bash prompt via ppp? link


----------



## mgkall (Jul 14, 2004)

Sound like we are going to need to remove the harddrives before we can get a bash prompt so we can correct time of day. I was hoping to avoid that especially since I have 3 Series 1 units but if that is what's required then that's what we must do. Thanks


----------

